# Unable to update or reinstall libvpx and ffmpeg



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 25, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE

Using portmaster, I decided to update my system. It turns out to be a long job, and throughout I have encountered problems with libvpx and ffmpeg. In the end, I am left with this:


```
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Install multimedia/ffmpeg
        Install multimedia/libvpx
        Upgrade py27-sqlite3-2.7.5_3 to py27-sqlite3-2.7.6_3
```
They all fail and it ends with this:

```
===>  Building package for libvpx-1.2.0
Creating package /usr/ports/multimedia/libvpx/work/libvpx-1.2.0.tbz
Registering depends:.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/multimedia/libvpx/work/libvpx-1.2.0.tbz'
tar: include/vpx/vp8.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vp8cx.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vp8dx.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_codec.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_codec_impl_bottom.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_codec_impl_top.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_decoder.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_encoder.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_image.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_integer.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1
```
The thing is that all three appear to be installed. I cannot uninstall or update the ports individually. Also, 
The /usr/ports/UPDATING file suggest:

```
# portmaster -r libvpx
```
Which results in:

```
===>>> /var/db/pkg/libvpx does not exist
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> Exiting
```
Indeed, the file does not exist. I would appreciate any suggestions on what I could do now.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 26, 2013)

I still haven't sorted this out. Something is wrong with the system. I've now got Firefox version 25 and it no longer plays any on-line sound and Youtube crashes the browser. My only hint as to what is wrong, is that I cannot complete the portmaster upgrade. The two programs in the title appear to be the stumbling block, but it may in fact be another dependency. I'm not very bright with this.


```
# portsnap fetch update
# portmaster -a
```

Which leads to:

```
===>>> All >> (5)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Upgrade pciids-20131119 to pciids-20131123
        Install multimedia/ffmpeg
        Install multimedia/libvpx
        Upgrade libxml2-2.8.0_2 to libxml2-2.8.0_3
        Upgrade py27-sqlite3-2.7.5_3 to py27-sqlite3-2.7.6_3

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y]
```

Which (apart from pciids) fails, and suggests this:

```
===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> multimedia/ffmpeg multimedia/libvpx textproc/libxml2 databases/py-sqlite
```
Which I did, and got this:


```
===>>> Total ports: 3 >> (1)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Install multimedia/ffmpeg
        Install multimedia/libvpx
        Upgrade libxml2-2.8.0_2 to libxml2-2.8.0_3
        Upgrade py27-sqlite3-2.7.5_3 to py27-sqlite3-2.7.6_3

[snip]

===>>> Total ports: 3 >> (74)

===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Install multimedia/ffmpeg
        Re-install pulseaudio-0.9.23_2
        Re-install gconf2-2.32.0_3
        Re-install dconf-0.14.1
        Install textproc/docbook-xsl
        Install textproc/docbook
        Install textproc/docbook-sk
        Re-install docbook-xml-4.2_1
        Re-install docbook-xml-4.3
        Re-install docbook-xml-4.4_1
        Re-install docbook-xml-4.5
        Re-install polkit-0.105_1
        Re-install gtk2-2.24.19_2
        Re-install gdk-pixbuf2-2.28.2
        Re-install jasper-1.900.1_12
        Re-install jpeg-8_4
        Re-install tiff-4.0.3
        Re-install freeglut-2.8.1
        Re-install libGLU-9.0.0
        Re-install jbigkit-1.6
        Re-install gtk-update-icon-cache-2.24.19
        Re-install pango-1.34.1_1
        Re-install harfbuzz-0.9.19
        Re-install graphite2-1.2.3
        Re-install encodings-1.0.4,1
        Re-install bdftopcf-1.0.4
        Re-install libXfont-1.4.6,1
        Re-install fontsproto-2.1.2
        Re-install libfontenc-1.1.2
        Re-install font-util-1.3.0
        Re-install mkfontscale-1.1.1
        Re-install libXft-2.3.1
        Re-install xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1
        Re-install dejavu-2.34
        Re-install font-bh-ttf-1.0.3
        Re-install mkfontdir-1.0.7
        Re-install font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3
        Re-install font-misc-meltho-1.0.3
        Re-install libXcomposite-0.4.4,1
        Re-install compositeproto-0.4.2
        Re-install avahi-app-0.6.31
        Re-install libdaemon-0.14
        Re-install consolekit-0.4.3
        Re-install hal-0.5.14_22
        Re-install libvolume_id-0.81.1
        Re-install pciids-20131123
        Re-install v4l_compat-1.0.20120501_1
        Re-install dmidecode-2.12
        Re-install policykit-0.9_6
        Re-install libXtst-1.2.2
        Re-install recordproto-1.14.2
        Re-install binutils-2.23.2
        Re-install gmp-5.1.3
        Re-install mpfr-3.1.2
        Re-install yasm-1.2.0
        Re-install frei0r-1.3_1
        Re-install opencv-core-2.3.1_9
        Re-install libtheora-1.1.1_3
        Install multimedia/libvpx
        Re-install bash-4.2.45
        Re-install schroedinger-1.0.11_1
        Re-install orc-0.4.18
        Re-install x264-0.136.2358_1
        Re-install gpac-libgpac-0.5.0,1
        Re-install xvid-1.3.2,1
        Re-install nasm-2.10.09,1
        Re-install gnutls-2.12.23_2
        Re-install libtasn1-3.3
        Re-install nettle-2.7.1
        Re-install p11-kit-0.20.1
        Re-install libcdio-0.83_2
        Re-install cdparanoia-3.9.8_9
        Re-install libcddb-1.3.2_1
        Re-install texi2html-5.0_1,1
        Upgrade libxml2-2.8.0_2 to libxml2-2.8.0_3
        Upgrade py27-sqlite3-2.7.5_3 to py27-sqlite3-2.7.6_3
        Re-install sqlite3-3.8.0.2

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y]
```

Which fails at docbook-sk. Like this:

```
===>  Installing for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if textproc/docbook-sk already installed
for file in `/usr/bin/find /usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work -type f | /usr/bin/sed -e
's|^/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work/||' | /usr/bin/grep -v '^\.' | /usr/bin/sort`; do  install  -o root -g
wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work/$file /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2/$file;  done
xmlcatmgr: entry already exists for `-//OASIS//ELEMENTS DocBook XML Information Pool V4.1.2//EN' of type
`public'
*** [post-install] Error code 1
```

I tried this to solve the problem:

```
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk SCO#  make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for textproc/docbook-sk
===>   docbook-sk not installed, skipping
```

Fine. So I do this:


```
/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk SCO#  make install clean
===> Fetching all distfiles required by docbook-sk-4.1.2_4 for building
===>  Extracting for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for docbkx412.zip.
===>   docbook-sk-4.1.2_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/unzip - found
===>  Patching for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
===>  Configuring for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
===>  Installing for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
===>   docbook-sk-4.1.2_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/xmlcatmgr - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if textproc/docbook-sk already installed
for file in `/usr/bin/find /usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work -type f | /usr/bin/sed -e 's|^/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work/||' | /usr/bin/grep -v '^\.' | /usr/bin/sort`; do  install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work/$file /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2/$file;  done
xmlcatmgr: entry already exists for `-//OASIS//ELEMENTS DocBook XML Information Pool V4.1.2//EN' of type `public'
*** [post-install] Error code 1
```


```
===>  Installing for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if textproc/docbook-sk already installed
for file in `/usr/bin/find /usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work -type f | /usr/bin/sed -e
's|^/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work/||' | /usr/bin/grep -v '^\.' | /usr/bin/sort`; do  install  -o root -g
wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work/$file /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2/$file;  done
xmlcatmgr: entry already exists for `-//OASIS//ELEMENTS DocBook XML Information Pool V4.1.2//EN' of type
`public'
*** [post-install] Error code 1
```

I have no idea what to do next - other than to reinstall the system. However, I have put very many hours into it, and it works well otherwise so I'm reluctant to do that.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 26, 2013)

I still need to get used to this new forum and right now I'm having a bit of an hard time. So apologies up front if I overlook something.

First the basics to rule everything out: make sure you're working with an up to date port collection. So before re-trying always start by issuing the following command: `# portsnap fetch`.

This will make sure that your ports collection will be updated. I know you're in the middle of an update, but sometimes it is possible for bugs to sneak in which may hinder the building of certain ports. Updating the ports collection again can then be a good way to solve those bugs (provided that you really did encounter a bug _and_ that the maintainer is aware of it).

Even so; rule of thumb; always start with updating.

First question: are you doing all of this in a jail or on a regular server / computer?  Also; what do you have in /etc/make.conf?

Right, the first problem occurred with multimedia/libvpx, the errors about the system being unable to find and archive certain files. I assume those errors are still an issue? In those cases portmaster will tell you how you can restart, but before doing that you'll first need to address the problem somehow.

Another thing to keep in mind: /usr/ports/UPDATING only applies to updating your already installed ports. Since you're installing multimedia/libvpx those rules do not apply here. What you could do is issuing this command: `# portmaster -f multimedia/libvpx`.

That command will make sure that both multimedia/libvpx as well as all its dependencies will be (re)build.

But in this case that isn't a liable option considering how it's not so much the building but the archiving which seems to go wrong.

My advice would be to check the directory /usr/ports/multimedia/libvpx/work to see what's in there. Maybe a configuration logfile which may provide some hints?

What does this command show you: `pkg_info -Ix docbook`?

Edit: _fixed tags_


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 26, 2013)

The mention in UPDATING about libvpx is from February of 2012.  Unless ports have not been updated since then, that should be ignored.


----------



## kpa (Nov 26, 2013)

I do remember running into the same type of issues. The problem is really that the DocBook ports are really fragile and any error during the install phase will leave your system in a state that requires manual cleanup. Try this first if it does remove the offending catalog entry:

`xmlcatmgr remove public '-//OASIS//ELEMENTS DocBook XML Information Pool V4.1.2//EN'`

Then try re-installing textproc/docbook-sk.

I can not believe that adding an entry that already exists is flagged a hard error by the port but that seems to be the case  :OO


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 26, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The mention in UPDATING about libvpx is from February of 2012.  Unless ports have not been updated since then, that should be ignored.



Thanks Warren. Actually, I've done a number of attempts with portmaster since, including 

```
portmaster -a -f -D
```
which stops at the docbook-sk again. However, after that and some minor attempts to re-install several ports, and rebooting, I was able to install the ffmpeg port which pulled in libvpx with it. I was focused on the two programs in the thread title because I have a sound/Youtube problem. However, it would appear that what is really holding up the show is the dockbook discombobblement. The sound/YouTube problem persists.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 26, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> I do remember running into the same type of issues. The problem is really that the DocBook ports are really fragile and any error during the install phase will leave your system in a state that requires manual cleanup. Try this first if it does remove the offending catalog entry:
> 
> `xmlcatmgr remove public '-//OASIS//ELEMENTS DocBook XML Information Pool V4.1.2//EN'`
> 
> ...



I didn't know about that command, thanks. However, I tried it and it returns nothing. (Shouldn't it return a 0 or >0?) But on the third attempt, it gave me the following:


```
#  xmlcatmgr remove public '-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN'
xmlcatmgr: no matching entry for `-//OASIS//DTD DocBook XML V4.1.2//EN' of type `public'
```

I then tried to reinstall docbook-sk and it didn't work.


```
#  make install clean
===> Fetching all distfiles required by docbook-sk-4.1.2_4 for building
===>  Extracting for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for docbkx412.zip.
===>   docbook-sk-4.1.2_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/unzip - found
===>  Patching for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
===>  Configuring for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
===>  Installing for docbook-sk-4.1.2_4
===>   docbook-sk-4.1.2_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/xmlcatmgr - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if textproc/docbook-sk already installed
for file in `/usr/bin/find /usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work -type f | /usr/bin/sed -e 's|^/usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work/||' | /usr/bin/grep -v '^\.' | /usr/bin/sort`; do  install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/textproc/docbook-sk/work/$file /usr/local/share/xml/docbook/4.1.2/$file;  done
xmlcatmgr: entry already exists for `-//OASIS//ELEMENTS DocBook XML Information Pool V4.1.2//EN' of type `public'
*** [post-install] Error code 1
```

Is there a script or something for cleaning up this "fragile" docbook situation?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 27, 2013)

It looks like there was a fix at some time, but I don't know if it was applied to the other nine dockbooks that I see here, or even if it was applied at all. I read about it here:


> each time docbook-xsl is installed from a package, errors such as these appear:
> [snip]
> The reason for this is that catalog.xml is created during the post-install target, then it's packaged, and when the package is installed, the post-install script is run again.  The xmlcatmgr code is run for a second time so ever command fails since the entry already exists.
> 
> The attached patch will fix this.



Perhaps I don't understand this correctly, but it does look like a clue.


----------



## kpa (Nov 27, 2013)

The proper fix would be staging. Under staging the port would be first installed into a temporary stage directory and this install would not touch the system catalogue at all. Then a package could be created or the contents of the stage directory could be installed on the host system.


----------



## fonz (Nov 27, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> The proper fix would be staging.


However, as far as I can tell most docbook* ports do not yet support staging (which I can hardly find surprising, considering how poorly staging has been documented thus far).


----------



## kpa (Nov 27, 2013)

It's a very simple concept in reality and unfortunately people make it to be something extremely sophisticated that only a few experts know about. I basically summarised the whole procedure involved with staging above. There is nothing more to it except a few dos and don'ts that are in fact quite well documented.

https://wiki.freebsd.org/ports/StageDir


----------



## fonz (Nov 27, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> https://wiki.freebsd.org/ports/StageDir


I'm obviously quite aware of that wiki page. In fact, that's exactly why I said poorly documented. It's a haphazard bunch of notes, not something I would by any stretch of the imagination call a useful guide for converting ports to support staging.


----------



## kpa (Nov 27, 2013)

There's also a short entry in the porter's handbook about staging:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/special.html#staging

I made a quick (took less than two minutes to figure out what to do) attempt to stageify textproc/docbook-sk. Download this pastebin file as patchfile.txt and apply at the port directory with `patch <patchfile.txt`

http://pastebin.com/24QGWh8x.

That should fix the double registration of the catalog entries since they are no longer done in the post-install target but only by the pkg-plist file.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you @kpa! That is really impressive - and it worked.

In using portmaster, I am no longer seeing any reference to the dockbook* ports. However, it looks like my original problem is still there. 

```
#  portmaster -L --index-only | egrep '(ew|ort) version|total install'
        ===>>> New version available: py27-sqlite3-2.7.6_3
        ===>>> New version available: raptor2-2.0.11
        ===>>> New version available: texinfo-5.2.20131109
===>>> 621 total installed ports
        ===>>> 3 have new versions available
```


```
# portmaster -a

[snip]
===>>> The following actions will be taken if you choose to proceed:
        Re-install ffmpeg-2.1.1,1
        Install multimedia/libvpx
        Upgrade py27-sqlite3-2.7.5_3 to py27-sqlite3-2.7.6_3
        Upgrade raptor2-2.0.10 to raptor2-2.0.11
        Upgrade texinfo-5.2.20130926_1 to texinfo-5.2.20131109

===>>> Proceed? y/n [y]
```

Which ends with:


```
Registering depends:.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/multimedia/libvpx/work/libvpx-1.2.0.tbz'
tar: include/vpx/vp8.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vp8cx.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vp8dx.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_codec.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_codec_impl_bottom.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_codec_impl_top.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_decoder.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_encoder.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_image.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: include/vpx/vpx_integer.h: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_create: make_dist: tar command failed with code 256
*** [do-package] Error code 1
```

I can `deinstall` and `reinstall` ffmpeg, which appears successful - and it looks as if it brings libvpx with it. However, no matter what I do the situation with libvpx is the same. I'm stuck.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 27, 2013)

Do you by any chance use separate file systems for /tmp (and optionally /var/tmp) and if so are these mounted with the noexec flag? On /tmp this can sometimes cause unwanted side effects when working with the ports collection (depending on the port of course).


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi @ShellLuser. Yes, /tmp (but not /var/tmp) is on a different partition.

```
#  df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ada0p2     19G    1.5G     16G     8%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ada0p4     19G     48M     17G     0%    /tmp
/dev/ada0p5     31G     10G     17G    38%    /usr
/dev/ada0p6    9.7G     36M    8.9G     0%    /x
/dev/ada0p7    361G     39G    292G    12%    /home
fdescfs        1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev/fd
procfs         4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
/dev/ada1p1    891G    238G    581G    29%    /home/archive
```
I don't think I set /tmp with the noexec flag, and don't know how to check. (I'll google that now.)

Edit:  If I'm correct that the noexec is set in /etc/fstab, then no I haven't set it. Good suggestion though!


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 28, 2013)

In any case, is there any fix at all for such a problem? This pretty much brings any browser and KDE multimedia to an end for me. I've been searching the net all day and finding nothing about how to "`include/vpx/vp8.h`" and the others - at least within the realm of my abilities. It would appear that libvpx is indispensable to multimedia in browsers. Flash is installed (was working) and appears to be fine, but nothing with sound or video that requires it works. Should I re-install the whole of KDE?


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 28, 2013)

I had missed a note in the UPDATING file about an ALSA flag. That fixed the problem with Youtube sound and Firefox crashing. I also reinstalled KDE4, but it doesn't seem to make any difference that I've seen yet. Alsamixer, and Kmix, still don't work, and Firefox won't play Flash, despite it being installed.

In any case, I don't know the importance or effect, and even whether I need it or not, but libvpx cannot be installed. I also tried on another computer which is also running FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE. The errors shown above, are returned on both machines.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 28, 2013)

It seems my earlier question got lost in the thread (which is something I can fully understand) so I'm asking it again; do you have anything specific in your /etc/make.conf? And could you also run `# make showconfig` in the port directory?

In the meantime I tried to build multimedia/libvpx on my FreeBSD 9.2 system and something is definitely odd about this one:


```
# make build
<cut>
cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wdeclaration-after-statement" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++
<cut>
cc -L. -m64 -o error_resilient error_resilient.c.o -lvpx -lm -pthread
cc -L. -m64 -o vp8_set_maps vp8_set_maps.c.o -lvpx -lm -pthread
cc -L. -m64 -o vp8cx_set_ref vp8cx_set_ref.c.o -lvpx -lm -pthread
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
```
And that's all she wrote. I can't even get to the point where it builds the package, no matter what configuration options I enable the build process always ends up with this error.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 28, 2013)

So I did a few more tests. Now I ran `# make extract` and then took a closer look at the configure script of this port. The first thing which caught my attention is that this port is fully aimed at Linux. The she-bang in the configure script starts with a reference to /bin/bash which of course won't work on FreeBSD (this is solved by the ports patch by the way).

I then tried to configure and compile the port without the so called "port patches" (which are changes which the port maintainer applies to make the software suitable for usage on FreeBSD), this was the result:


```
[CC] vpx/src/vpx_encoder.c.o
    [CC] vpx/src/vpx_codec.c.o
vpx/src/vpx_codec.c:19:25: error: vpx_version.h: No such file or directory
vpx/src/vpx_codec.c: In function 'vpx_codec_version':
vpx/src/vpx_codec.c:25: error: 'VERSION_PACKED' undeclared (first use in this function)
vpx/src/vpx_codec.c:25: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
vpx/src/vpx_codec.c:25: error: for each function it appears in.)
vpx/src/vpx_codec.c: In function 'vpx_codec_version_str':
vpx/src/vpx_codec.c:31: error: 'VERSION_STRING_NOSP' undeclared (first use in this function)
vpx/src/vpx_codec.c: In function 'vpx_codec_version_extra_str':
vpx/src/vpx_codec.c:37: error: 'VERSION_EXTRA' undeclared (first use in this function)
gmake[1]: *** [vpx/src/vpx_codec.c.o] Error 1
gmake: *** [.DEFAULT] Error 2
```
Then I applied the previously mentioned "port patches" by running `# make patch` in the port directory after which I tried again to build it manually (by running `./configure && gmake` in the ports work directory). That failed on me at the configuration level:


```
enabling ssse3
  enabling sse4_1
  using yasm
  enabling postproc
  enabling unit_tests
Toolchain is unable to link executables

Configuration failed. This could reflect a misconfiguration of your
toolchains, improper options selected, or another problem. If you
don't see any useful error messages above, the next step is to look
at the configure error log file (config.err) to determine what
configure was trying to do when it died.
```
Doing as instructed I came across this one:


```
gcc -m64 -fomit-frame-pointer -O3 -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=0 -D_LARGE
FILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -Wall -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wdisable
d-optimization -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-qual -Wimplicit-function-declaration -Wuni
nitialized -Wunused-variable -Wno-unused-function -c -o /tmp/vpx-conf-24534-3681
.o /tmp/vpx-conf-24534-4269.c
ld -m64 -o /tmp/vpx-conf-24534-13668.x /tmp/vpx-conf-24534-3681.o -pthread
ld: unrecognised emulation mode: 64
```
So it seems that this port doesn't only use specific patches to make this software usable on FreeBSD it also seems to apply a specific build process (note that I didn't dive into the ports Makefile).

I then took it one step further; let the port configure the software (by running `# make configure`) after which I manually ran gmake in the ports working directory. That resulted in a by now familiar error:


```
[LD] decode_with_drops
    [CC] error_resilient.c.o
    [LD] error_resilient
    [CC] vp8_set_maps.c.o
    [LD] vp8_set_maps
    [CC] vp8cx_set_ref.c.o
    [LD] vp8cx_set_ref
gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
```
My conclusion at this point is that this port seems broken. My advice would be to take it up with the port maintainer and optionally refer him to this forum thread. You can contact him as follows:


```
root@smtp2:/usr/ports/multimedia/libvpx # make maintainer
ashish@FreeBSD.org
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2013)

A port PR is preferred.  That way there is some record of a bug, and other maintainers may work on it.

I have not been following this thread, but the gmake[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'. is not an error, just an information message.  It does the same thing here, but then installs fine.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Nov 29, 2013)

ShelLuser said:
			
		

> It seems my earlier question got lost in the thread (which is something I can fully understand) so I'm asking it again; do you have anything specific in your /etc/make.conf? And could you also run `# make showconfig` in the port directory?



First, sorry for my delay. This has been a busy day. And thank you very much for your interest and detailed effort here. 

No, there is nothing at all in my  /etc/make.conf:

```
#  make showconfig
===> The following configuration options are available for libvpx-1.2.0:
     DEBUG=off: Install debug symbols
     POSTPROC=on: Enable postprocessing
     RUNTIME=on: Enable runtime CPU detection
     SHARED=on: Enable shared-library support
     THREADS=on: Threading support
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

@wblock: I have not filed a  port PR before and feel a little too ignorant to put it together in this case. I can see the value though and will make an effort next time. In any case, I did send a short e-mail to the maintainer with a link to this thread.


----------

